# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  كيف تستعد لشهر رمضان ؟؟

## ashrafwater

كيف تستعد لشهر رمضان ؟؟




الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله ... وبعد :
جلسة تفكر وهدوء مع ورقة وقلم فكانت هذه الرسالة القصيرة التي بعنوان ( كيف يستعد المسلم لشهر رمضان ) .
أرجو من الله أن تكون هذه النصيحة بداية انطلاقة لكل مسلم نحو الخير والعمل الصالح بدءاً من هذا الشهر الكريم وإلى الأبد بتوفيق الله فهو الجواد الكريم المنان وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم .
قال تعالى ( فمن شهد منكم الشهر فليصمه ) .

كيف يستعد المسلم لشهر رمضان ؟؟

أولاً : الاستعداد النفسي والعملي لهذا الشهر الفضيل :

• ممارسة الدعاء قبل مجئ رمضان ومن الدعاء الوارد : 
أ- ( اللهم بارك لنا في رجب وشعبان وبلغنا رمضان ).
ب - ( اللهم سلمني إلى رمضان وسلم لي رمضان وتسلمه مني متقبلاً ) .
ملاحظة : لم تخرج الأدعية ضمن المطوية والأول ضعفه الألباني رحمه الله في ضعيف الجامع ( 4395 ) ولم يحكم عليه في المشكاة والثاني لم نجده في تخريجاته.

• نيات ينبغي استصحابها قبل دخول رمضان :
ففي صحيح مسلم عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه في الحديث القدسي ( إذا تحدث عبدي بأن يعمل حسنة فأنا اكتبها له حسنة ) 
ومن النيات المطلوبة في هذا الشهر :
1. نية ختم القرآن لعدة مرات مع التدبر .
2. نية التوبة الصادقة من جميع الذنوب السالفة .
3. نية أن يكون هذا الشهر بداية انطلاقة للخير والعمل الصالح وإلى الأبد بإذن الله .
4. نية كسب أكبر قدر ممكن من الحسنات في هذا الشهر ففيه تضاعف الأجور والثواب .
5. نية تصحيح السلوك والخلق والمعاملة الحسنة لجميع الناس .
6. نية العمل لهذا الدين ونشره بين الناس مستغلاً روحانية هذا الشهر .
7. نية وضع برنامج ملئ بالعبادة والطاعة والجدية بالإلتزام به .

• المطالعة الإيمانية : وهي عبارة عن قراءة بعض كتب الرقائق المختصة بهذا الشهر الكريم لكي تتهيأ النفس لهذا الشهر بعاطفة إيمانية مرتفعة .
• إقرأ كتاب لطائف المعارف ( باب وظائف شهر رمضان ) وسوف تجد النتيجة .
• صم شيئاً من شعبان فهو كالتمرين على صيام رمضان وهو الاستعداد العملي لهذا الشهر الفضيل تقول عائشة رضي الله عنها ( وما رأيته صلى الله عليه وسلم أكثر صياماً منه في شعبان ) .
• استثمر أخي المسلم فضائل رمضان وصيامه : مغفرة ذنوب ،عتق من النار ،فيه ليلة مباركة ، تستغفر لك الملائكة ،يتضاعف فيه الأجر والثواب ،أوله رحمة وأوسطه مغفرة ... الخ . استثمارك لهذه الفضائل يعطيك دافعاً نفسياً للاستعداد له .
• استمع إلى بعض الأشرطة الرمضانية قبل أن يهل هلاله المبارك .
• تخطيط : أ – استمع كل يوم إلى شريط واحد أو شريطين في البيت أو السيارة . ب- استمع إلى شريط ( روحانية صائم ) وسوف تجد النتيجة .
• قراءة تفسير آيات الصيام من كتب التفسير .
• ( اجلس بنا نعش رمضان ) شعار ما قبل رمضان وهو عبارة عن جلسة أخوية مع من تحب من أهل الفضل والعمل الصالح تتذاكر معهم كيف تعيش رمضان كما ينبغي ( فهذه الجلسة الإيمانية تحدث أثراً طيباً في القلب للتهيئة الرمضانية ) .
• تخصيص مبلغ مقطوع من راتبك أو مكافأتك الجامعية لهذا الشهر لعمل بعض المشاريع الرمضانية مثل :
1. صدقة رمضان .
2. كتب ورسائل ومطويات للتوزيع الخيري .
3. الاشتراك في مشروع إفطار صائم لشهر كامل 300 ريال فقط .
4. حقيبة الخير وهي عبارة عن مجموعة من الأطعمة توزع على الفقراء في بداية الشهر .
5. الذهاب إلى بيت الله الحرام لتأدية العمرة .

• تعلم فقه الصيام ( آداب وأحكام ) من خلال الدروس العلمية في المساجد وغيرها .
• حضور بعض المحاضرات والندوات المقامة بمناسبة قرب شهر رمضان .
• تهيئة من في البيت من زوجة وأولاد لهذا الشهر الكريم .( من خلال الحوار والمناقشة في كيفية الاستعداد لهذا الضيف الكريم – ومن حلال المشاركة الأخوية لتوزيع الكتيبات والأشرطة على أهل الحي فإنها وسيلة لزرع الحس الخيري والدعوي في أبناء العائلة ) .


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ثانياً : الاستعداد الدعوي .

يستعد الداعية إلى الله بالوسائل التالية :
1. حقيبة الدعوة ( هدية الصائم الدعوية ) : فهي تعين الصائم وتهئ نفسه على فعل الخير في هذا الشهر .. محتويات هذه الحقيبة : كتيب رمضاني – مطوية – شريط جديد – رسالة عاطفية – سواك .... الخ .
2. تأليف بعض الرسائل والمطويات القصيرة مشاركة في تهيئة الناس لعمل الخير في الشهر الجزيل .
3. إعداد بعض الكلمات والتوجيهات الإيمانية والتربوية إعداداً جيداً لإلقائها في مسجد الحي .
4. التربية الأسرية من خلال الدرس اليومي أو الأسبوعي .
5. توزيع الكتيب والشريط الإسلامي على أهل الحي والأحياء المجاورة .
6. دارية الحي الرمضانية فرصة للدعوة لا تعوض .
7. استغلال الحصص الدراسية للتوجيه والنصيحة للطلاب .
8. طرح مشروع إفطار صائم أثناء التجمعات الأسرية العامة والخاصة .
9. الاستفادة من حملات العمرة من خلال الاستعداد لها دعوياً وثقافياً .
10. التعاون الدعوي مع المؤسسات الإسلامية .

• أخي الداعي : عليك بجلسات التفكر والإعداد للوسائل الجديدة أو تطوير الوسائل القديمة ليكون شهر رمضان بداية جديدة لكثير من الناس .


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ثالثاً : مشروع مثمر لليوم الواحد من رمضان ( برنامج صائم ) :

قبل الفجر

1. التهجد قال تعالى ( أمن هو قانت آناء الليل ساجداً وقائماً يحذرُ الآخرة ويرجو رحمة ربه ) الزمر : 39 
2. السحور : قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( تسحروا فإن في السحور بركة ) متفق عليه .
3. الاستغفار إلى أذان الفجر قال تعالى ( وبالأسحار هم يستغفرون ) الذاريات :18 .
4. أداء سنة الفجر: قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( ركعتا الفجر خير من الدنيا وما فيها ) رواه مسلم .

بعد طلوع الفجر

1. التبكير لصلاة الصبح قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( ولو يعلمون ما في العتمة والصبح لأتوهما ولو حبواً ) متفق عليه .
2. الانشغال بالذكر والدعاء حتى إقامة الصلاة قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( الدعاء لا يرد بين الأذان والإقامة ) رواه أحمد والترمذي وأبو داود .
3. الجلوس في المسجد للذكر وقراءة القرآن إلى طلوع الشمس : ( أذكار الصباح ) فقد كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا صلى الفجر تربع في مجلسه حتى تطلع الشمس . رواه مسلم .
4. صلاة ركعتين : قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( من صلى الفجر في جماعة ثم قعد يذكر الله حتى تطلع الشمس ثم صلى ركعتين كانت له كأجر حجة وعمرة تامة تامة تامة ) رواه الترمذي .
5. الدعاء بأن يبارك الله في يومك : قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( اللهم إني أسألك خير ما في هذا اليوم فتحه ونصره ونوره وبركته وهداه وأعوذ بك من شر ما فيه وشر ما بعده ) رواه أبو داود .
6. النوم مع الاحتساب فيه : قال معاذ رضي الله عنه إني لأحتسب نومتي كما احتسب قومتي .
7. الذهاب إلى العمل أو الدراسة قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( ما أكل أحد طعاماً خيراً من أن يأكل من عمل يده وإن نبي الله داود كان يأكل من عمل يده ) رواه البخاري .
8. الانشغال بذكر الله طوال اليوم : قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( ليس يتحسر أهل الجنة إلا على ساعة مرت بهم ولم يذكروا الله تعالى فيها ) رواه الطبراني .
9. صدقة اليوم : مستشعراً دعاء الملك : اللهم أعط منفقاً خلفاً .

الظهر

1. صلاة الظهر في وقتها جماعة مع التبكير إليها : قال ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه : ( إن رسول الله علمنا سنن الهدى وإن من سنن الهدى الصلاة في المسجد الذي يؤذن فيه ) رواه مسلم .
2. أخذ قسط من الراحة مع نية صالحة ( وإن لبدنك عليك حقاً ) .

العصر

1. صلاة العصر مع الحرص على صلاة أربع ركعات قبلها : قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( رحم الله امرءاً صلى قبل العصر أربعاً ) رواه أبو داود والترمذي .
2. سماع موعظة المسجد : قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( من غدا إلى المسجد لا يريد إلا أن يتعلم خيراً أو يعلمه الناس كان له كأجر حاج تاماً حجته ) رواه الطبراني .
3. الجلوس في المسجد : قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( من توضأ في بيته فأحسن الوضوء ثم أتى المسجد فهو زائر الله وحق على الموزر أن يكرم الزائر ) رواه الطبراني بإسناد جيد .

المغرب

1. الانشغال بالدعاء قبل الغروب قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم (ثلاثة لا ترد دعوتهم وذكر منهم الصائم حتى يفطر ) أخرجه الترمذي .
2. تناول وجبة الافطار مع الدعاء ( ذهب الظمأ وابتلت العروق وثبت الأجر إن شاء الله تعالى ) رواه أبو داود .
3. أداء صلاة المغرب جماعة في المسجد مع التبكير إليها .
4. الجلوس في المسجد لأذكار المساء 
5. الاجتماع مع الأهل وتدارس ما يفيد : قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( وإن لزوجك عليك حقاً ) .
6. الاستعداد لصلاة العشاء والتراويح .

العشاء

1. صلاة العشاء جماعة في المسجد مع التبكير إليها .
2. صلاة التراويح كاملة مع الإمام قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( من قام رمضان إيماناً واحتساباً غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه ) رواه البخاري ومسلم .
3. تأخير صلاة الوتر إلى آخر الليل : قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( اجعلوا آخر صلاتكم بالليل وتراً ) متفق عليه .

برنامج مفتوح 

زيارة ( أقارب . صديق . جار ) ممارسة النشاط الدعوي الرمضاني . مطالعة شخصية . مذاكرة ثنائية ( أحكام . آداب . سلوك .. الخ ) درس عائلي . تربية ذاتية . حضور مجلس الحي .
مع الحرص على الأجواء الإيمانية واقتناص فرص الخير في هذا الشهر الكريم .
وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد .

----------


## saousana

[align=center]مشكور اشرف ويعطيك الف عافية 
ان شاء الله بيقدرنا على الطاعة والعبادة في شهر رمضان وفي غيره [/align]

----------


## ashrafwater

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

وشكرالكي علي مرورك

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكووووووووووووووور يا اشرف 

وهل تعلم انه هاد الموضوع اعجب فيه امام مسجد 

وسحبه على ورق لكي يلقيه يوم الجمعه القادمه 

افرح يا باشا موضوعك انتشر في المساجد 

وبارك الله فيك سيكون لك حسنات  كثيرة بأذن الله

----------


## عُبادة

الله يقدرنا على الصيام والقيام وحفظ اللسان

----------


## diyaomari

جزاك الله كل خير أخ أشرف
وإن شاء الله يقدرنا على الصيام والبعد عن الآثام

----------


## The Zain

[align=center]مشكووووووووووووووووور على الجهد ورمضان كريم للجميع[/align]

----------


## العالي عالي

الله يقدرنا على الصيام

مشكور اشرف

----------


## ريمي

الله يزيك الخير ياجنتل

----------

